# Irish Setter neeed for seminar in Maidstone



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

This is a bit of a long shot but does any member in Maidstone have an Irish Setter they would be willing to take along to a grooming seminar in Maidstone. Seminar is next weekend think its on Sunday 27th but will double check.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Also curly coated retriever!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

nope only got one or two sausage dogs in Yorkshire - well they could pass for Red Setters with no legs? 8O 

Greenie :lol:


----------

